# SUPER NEWB in linux



## Yin (Mar 6, 2007)

hey i am completely new to linux and i read some of the threads here and so far i gathered that  ubuntu is the one i want? and ati video card and wireless = a no no. lucky for me i dont use either one. I've downloaded a version of ubuntu and i would like to know how to set it up. I burnt the iso image already and im gonna buy a new hard drive soon to test it on or something. I am also wondering is there anything else i should download like drivers or something? before starting the installation and etc


----------



## Yin (Mar 6, 2007)

AIYA i think i just downloaded the live one, i wanted the one which stays on my hard drive where do i click to get that...? i am totally lost


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 6, 2007)

i believe you can install it from the live cd. it does both. and you can get wireless working and you can get ati cards working but getting the acceleration working is a different story.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 6, 2007)

if your hard wired ie ethernet cable it should connect ok in which case like windows update you can download updates and stuff.


----------



## Yin (Mar 6, 2007)

umm ok so i dont need to download anything just run a update program when i install it?


----------



## Yin (Mar 11, 2007)

I just tried the ubuntu CD, and it doesnt appear to work, any idea what i might of done wrong?
I burnt it off using alcohol, and when i boot from it and select the install\boot ubuntu, after a load screen it just flashes grey and black vertical lines.... any help would be appreciated


----------



## DIBL (Mar 13, 2007)

Did it work in live CD mode?  Could you open windows and run OpenOffice and things like that? There is a md5 checksum value on the ISO file that you can use to verify that you got the ISO file error-free. There's a Ubuntu forum where there are a lot more folks available to help you get it going:

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2007)

as far as i remember running the ubuntu live cd is very straight forward and supports all sorts of hardware. im assuming you are using it on the same rig youve got under system specs. if the cd loads then craps out on entering the gui perhaps you should check the ubuntu forums for video conflicts (although i doubt it). i didnt have a problem with it in my experience. although installing from the live cd did pose a problem for my slower notebook when installing from the loaded gui. perhaps you should burn the live cd to another disc and try again.


----------



## Yin (Mar 21, 2007)

Gee i feel like the biggest idiot now.... what happen was I got 2 monitors plugged up, and ubuntu was on the other monitor..... (DVI) while the vga port showed just random rubbish which was what i was looking at...

Just wondering does ubuntu support NTFS partitions? because i cant see any of my hard drives like i could with the Knoppix version i tried before?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 21, 2007)

Yin said:


> Gee i feel like the biggest idiot now.... what happen was I got 2 monitors plugged up, and ubuntu was on the other monitor..... (DVI) while the vga port showed just random rubbish which was what i was looking at...
> 
> Just wondering does ubuntu support NTFS partitions? because i cant see any of my hard drives like i could with the Knoppix version i tried before?



yes, it should be able to see all the partitions on your HDD(s)


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 21, 2007)

Linux is mostly limited to read only access on NTFS drives. Perhaps Ubuntu doesn't auto mount them and Knoppix does, no clue.


----------



## Yin (Mar 21, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Linux is mostly limited to read only access on NTFS drives. Perhaps Ubuntu doesn't auto mount them and Knoppix does, no clue.



Mabbie. Any idea how to mount them?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 22, 2007)

Go to System->Administration->Disks

Find the hard drive where the ntfs partitions are located and click on Partitions, select the partition you want to mount and click Enable.


----------

